# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Подборка обоев на рабочий стол, смартфон и планшет!

## tomina

На сайте http://wallpapershome.ru подборка самых лучших обоев для рабочего стола в 4к, 5к и UHD. А так же, для смартфонов и планшетов. Подборка сделана профессиональными фотографами и дизайнерами! Вам не придется искать хорошую фотографию из плохих. Каждая фотография — шедевр!

Обои абстракции http://wallpapershome.ru/abstrakcii/
Обои машины и мотоциклы http://wallpapershome.ru/avto-i-moto/
Обои оружие и военная техника http://wallpapershome.ru/armiya/
Обои с девушками в бикини http://wallpapershome.ru/devushki/
Обои и скриншоты к новым играм http://wallpapershome.ru/igri/
Обои космос http://wallpapershome.ru/kosmos/
Обои природа http://wallpapershome.ru/priroda/
Обои Apple El Capitan http://wallpapershome.ru/skachat-oboi/osx/
Обои для iPhone http://wallpapershome.ru/skachat-oboi/iphone/
Обои для Android http://wallpapershome.ru/skachat-oboi/android/
Обои Windows 10 http://wallpapershome.ru/skachat-oboi/windows/

Наша подборка только в UHD и Ultra HD, для мониторов 4к и 5к. Размеры картинок достигают 8к и 12к.

----------

Стерлядка (27.04.2021)

----------

